# U JELLY? 115Gal Vertical tree vivarium



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/15393617684/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/16015933655/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/poecilotheria/16015933655/


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm jelly....... That is a sweet viv, nice job! Where did you get the tank? I do not think I've seen one quite like it.

John


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I made it out of 1cm thick polycarbonate


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why does this not have more views and comments...


----------



## Brooks_91 (Jan 14, 2015)

That is cool, do you have a pic of how you did the door on it, and maybe a plant list?


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Sweet setup!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks rad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Original thread: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/87907-115g-vertical-vivarium.html

Continued on this forum:
New concept tree vivarium (Build thread) | Canadart

Now I'm back to spread the final version!


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

My humble abode and for size reference


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Very Nice viv, Great work


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

maybe got an update on this gorgeous viv?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

He just posted pictures on January 14th. 



ab1000434 said:


> maybe got an update on this gorgeous viv?


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

That thing is huge! Nice work too.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm away from the vivarium for 2 weeks. I have a friend periodically checking up on it.

I'll post more high rez pictures when I return!

Thanks for the complements all!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Holy crap. Overkill at it's finest! 

-Drew


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

This is really beautiful. Wonderful work.

Can't wait for your return - you promised us more pics in hi rez...


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

What lights do you have on top of this viv?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome job dude.
Did the tree get all moldy? I did a much smaller scale tree in a 15 gal. tall tank and the mold was a pain for a while. I bet the spray heads on the side worked well for that. Nice work.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

4 30 Watt flat LED lights from ebay. attached to computer CPU heatsinks and fans.

The tree is in a continuous cycle of decay. At first I had grey mold, then slime mold, now mushrooms but the cycles don't last long and calm down as the various isopods, springtails and other organisms go to town.

Working on the pics and video now.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

36V DC 9 7A 350W Regulated Switching Power Supply for 35V 37V LED | eBay

10 Pcs HP LED Optical Lens LED Collector Lens 60 Degree | eBay

10 Pcs 3W Extreme Royal Blue Power LED 445nm Plant Grow with 20mm Star Base | eBay

30W Warm White IC HighPower LED 3000LM Outdoor Flood Light Lamp Beads | eBay

Hot Sell 30W Cool White IC HighPower LED 3000LM Outdoor Flood Light Lamp Beads | eBay


----------



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

This would be perfect for my Red Eye Tree frogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

